# Vistana Westin & Sheraton Timeshare Owner Information and Guides



## DeniseM

*Starwood Owner Resources*

INTRODUCTION TO Vistana Signature Experiences

Vistana/Starwood FAQ​​Starwood Advice Page (must-read Intro. to Starwood) -  VSE Information Guide _(UPDATED 2017)_​​David's Starwood Acronyms, Terms and Resorts List​​Comparison of the 4 major timeshare systems Chart (download)​​Comparison chart of the major Timeshare point systems:​​http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html​​Detailed chart comparison of Timeshare Systems:​​http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/timeshare-reference-spreadsheet.256474/​​All Vistana Villas sorted by size, bedrooms, capacity​
BUYING & SELLING

Sample Starwood Resale Information Sheet (similar to estoppel letter)​
Mandatory Resorts - Maintenance Fees and Staroptions​
Rescinding/Canceling a Timeshare Purchase​
Jan. 2008  Developer Pricing​​Sept. 2008 Developer Pricing​​Websites to look up Starwood Deeds 5/8/08​​Title Dept.​You can email or FAX your new (recorded) deed to Starwood yourself-​Phone 1-800-729-8246 ext. 62291​Fax 1-407-418-7211​Email to send deeds to - titlechanges@vistana.com​​Starwood Transfer Fees & ROFR​
ELITE MEMBERSHIP

SDKath's Guide to 5 Star Platinum​​Elite Member Perks 8/2016​
EXCHANGING

Banking Staroptions with Starwood​
You can search II for all Starwood and/or Marriotts with one search. - HOW​
SVN Exchanges: Starwood StarOPTION *CHART*​
Interval International Codes for Starwood Resorts​
     RCI Codes for Starwood Resorts

MAINTENANCE FEES

2008 Maintenance Fees - thread​​2009 Maintenance Fees - thread.​​2010  Maintenance Fees - Thread​​2011 Maintenance Fees - Thread​​2012 Maintenance Fees - Thread​​2013 Maintenance Fees - Thread​​Ongoing Maintenance Fee *DATA BASE*​
POLLS

Rate Starwood's Management​
If I could go back and do Starwood all over again​
What's your Elite status?​
Where do you own?​
RENOVATIONS

Projected completion dates:​Fountains I - Aug. 2008​Fountains II - Feb. 2009​Falls - May 2009​Springs - June 2009​Cascades - May 2010​Courts - Aug. 2010​Spas - Jan. 2011​Official update - ALL SVR renovations should be done by July 2011.​​Joining the SVN after renovations - discussion​
Sheraton Vistanta Resort Renovation Brochures:​Cascades Phase​Courts Phase​Falls Phase​Fountains I Phase​Fountains II Phase​Spa Phase​Springs Phase​​RENTING YOUR STARWOOD TIMESHARE

Renting Thread​
REQUALIFYING/RETRO'ING

Requalifying Thread​
RESERVATIONS

SVN Reservation​
Phone numbers for Owner Services (Reservations)​
RESORT INFORMATION
​​Starwood Vacation Ownership Webpage - all resorts, includes floorplans​​Sheraton Vistana Resort Info. Thread​​Vistana Plus (Pre-Starwood Mini-System rules)  - Discussion​​Webcams - Starwood Hawaii Resorts​Westin St. John Owner's Thread​​WKORV & WKORV-N - a comparison​​*List* of unit numbers for true Plat weeks at SDO.​​Nanea - New resort photos from 2017/2018​
​​

RESORT MAPS​​Resort Maps - pdf's from VSE website:  MAPS​​Gopogo's Starwood Resorts Location Map​​Harborside at Atlantis Resort Map​Harborside at Atlantis - Unit Number Map​Harborside Maps in the TUG review pages (must be a logged-in, member)​​Sheraton Broadway Plantation - Resort Map​​Sheraton Broadway Plantation check-in days/buildings​​Sheraton Vistana Resort -​MAP 1​MAP 2​MAP 3​MAP 4​​Sheraton Vistana Villages - NEW Amelia, Bella, & Key West 6/09​​Sheraton Vistana Villages - Resort Map​Same map as a PDF download - https://www.mystarcentral.com/CMS/en...resort_map.pdf​​Sheraton Vistana Villages - Another Resort Map​​Westin Desert Willow - Resort Map​​Westin Ka'anapali North and South - Aerial  view from Wizard Pub​​Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas - Unit Map with room numbers​​Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas-North  Resort Map​​Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas-North - Unit Map with room numbers​​Westin Ka'anapali North & South - View Map​​Westin Kierland Villas - Resort Map​​Westin Lagunarmar (4/2011 update) Resort Map​Westin Lagunamar - Resort Map​​Westin Mission Hills - Resort Map​Same map as a PDF download - https://www.mystarcentral.com/CMS/en...resort_map.pdf​​Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas - Resort Map​​Westin Princeville - aerial photo​​Westin St. John (12/2014) Resort map showing new phase​Westin St. John Resort Map​​
REVIEWS​​Starwood Timeshare  REVIEWS​​
SPECIAL OFFERS​​Starwood/AMEX Timeshare Preview Packages:​Westin Offers​Sheraton Offers​​
STAROPTIONS​​Staroption Chart  https://vistana-web-static.s3.amazo...assets/pdf/charts/staroptions_value_chart.pdf​
​​

STARPOINTS​​Earning Starpoints at SPG Resorts - How To​Reedeming Starpoints for Hotel Rooms:  Compare your options​Starwood StarPOINT Chart (Excel download)​Redeeming Starpoints for flights - SPG Airline Partners​
​​

MISCELLANEOUS STARWOOD STUFF​​Extra week?  Extra Staroptions?  Please consider donating it to the Make-A-Wish-Foundation.​​Complaints - How to make a formal complaint against Starwood - Download Form 5/8/08​​Putting Starwood Owner's Faces with names​


----------



## JoeD

Awesome info!  In the Sample Starwood Resale Information Sheet (similar to estoppel letter); when i click on the link it asks for a login to a XenForo site.  What is that site and how do you setup an account to see that form?


----------

